# Magic/Sorcery/Wizardy?



## Jsun (Aug 12, 2010)

Are there any Hong Kong-style fantasies that feature magic of some kind as strongly as or more strongly than physical fights? 

Just curious... Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## Jsun (Aug 13, 2010)

... guess not!


----------



## vector7 (Nov 16, 2010)

Check out some old movies. Maybe Shaolin Soccer might be fun enough. I don't think they have a serious magic movie or maybe I may have missed it.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 16, 2010)

*Big trouble in Little China*, sort of...
*Forbidden Kingdom*, sort of...
...Something Rose, or *Blade Rose* starring Jaycee Chan, Jackie Chan's son and those girls from Twins Effect might be more what you're looking for.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398373/

It's been forever since I saw this, so I'm not even entirely sure how much magic there is and i really can't even recall if it was very good, lol (Twins Effect is excellent though if you like vampires)


----------

